# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الدفوع في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

*منقول بتصريح خاص من جوريسبيديا, الموسوعة الحره*




*فهرست*


[إخفاء]
 المبحث الأول : أحكام عامة في الدفوع الموضوعية والشكلية٢ المبحث الثاني : دراسة تفصيلية لأهم الدفوع الشكلية 
 المطلب الأول : الدفع بعدم الاختصاص الولائي ( المطلب الثاني ) الدفع بعدم الاختصاص النوعي والقيمي والمحلي المطلب الثالث : أحكام مشتركة بين الاختصاص الولائي والنوعي والقيمي والمحلي المطلب الرابع : الدفع بالإحالة إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام نفس النزاع أمام محكمتين  ( المطلب الخامس ) الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط ( المطلب السادس ) الدفع بالإحالة للاتفاق( المطلب السابع ) الدفع بإحالة الطلب العارض أو المرتبط إذا كان لا يدخل في الاختصاص النوعي والقيمي للمحكمة الجزئية ( المطلب الثامن ) طلب ضم الدعوى إلى دعوى أخرى المبحث الثالث : الدفوع بالبطلان 
٤ المبحث الرابع : الدفوع المقصود منها وقف السير في الدعوى وانقطاعها 
٥ المبحث الخامس : الدفوع المقصود منها التخلص من الخصومة بسبب اعتبارها كأن لم تكن أو تركها أو سقوطه أو انقضاؤها بالتقادم
٦ المبحث السادس : الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى*المبحث الأول : أحكام عامة في الدفوع الموضوعية والشكلية*

تعريف الدفوع . أولاً : الدفوع الموضوعية تعريف الدفوع الموضوعية . خصائص الدفوع الموضوعية . الفرق بين الدفع الموضوعي ودعوى المدعى عليه . تكييف الدفع الموضوعي . المصلحة في الدفع . إثبات الدفع . حق الدفاع . ثانياً : الدفوع الشكلية ( الإجرائية ) تعريف الدفوع الشكلية ( الإجرائية ) . بيان الدفوع الشكلية ( الإجرائية ) . الرأي في بعض الدفوع . ( أ ) الدفع الناشئ عن رفع الدعوى من فاقد الأهلية أو ناقصها أو لرفعها عليه . ( ب ) الدفع الناشئ عن وجود اتفاق على التحكيم . ( جـ ) الدفع بانتفاء الرابطة التي تجيز جمع متعددين في صحيفة واحدة . ( د ) الدفع بعدم دستورية القوانين واللوائح . ( هـ ) الدفع بعدم سداد كامل الرسم المقرر لرفع الدعوى . ( و ) الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لوجوب اتخاذ إجراء قانوني يسبقها . قيد عقد الإيجار المفروش بالوحدة المحلية المختصة كشرط للالتجاء إلى القضاء في المنازعات المنصوص عليها بالمادة 157 من القانون رقم 1975 ( المعدل ) بإصدار قانون التأمين الاجتماعي قبل اللجوء إلى القضاء . رفع دعوى المطالبة بالتعويض عن نزع الملكية . تقديم طلب إلى لجان فض المنازعات المنصوص عليها بالمادة 157 من القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ( المعدل ) بإصدار قانون التأمين الاجتماعي قبل اللجوء إلى القضاء القواعد التي تحكم الدفوع الشكلية ( الإجرائية ) النص القانوني : المادة 108 مرافعات . القاعدة الأولى : وجوب إبداء الدفوع الشكلية ( الإجرائية ) قبل التعرض للموضوع وإلا سقط الحق في التمسك بها . المقصود بالتكلم في الموضوع الذي سقط الحق في التمسك بالدفوع الشكلية . يجب أمن يكون التعرض للموضوع المسقط للدفع الشكلي بعد ثبوت الحق في الدفع . الكلام المسقط للحق في الدفوع الشكلية هو الذي يبدي في موضوع ذات الدعوى . الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يؤدى إلى سقوط الحق في التمسك بالدفوع الشكلية . الكلام في الموضوع يسقط الحق في التمسك بالدفع الشكلي ولو صحبته تحفظات في التمسك بالدفع . الكلام في الموضوع يسقط الحق في التمسك بالدفع الشكلي ولو ورود في إجراء باطل . لا يسقط الدفع الشكلي إذا تضمنت المذكرة المبدي بها كلاماً في الموضوع . لا يشترط إبداء الدفع الشكلي في كل جلسة . لا يجوز العدول عن التنازل عن الدفع الشكلي غير المتعلق بالنظام العام . أمثلة للتكم في الموضوع الذي يترتب عليه سقوط الحق في التمسك بالدفع الشكلي . أمثلة لما لا يعتبر تكلماً في الموضوع ولا يترتب عليه سقوط الحق في التمسك بالدفع الشكلي . لا يشترط إبداء الدفوع الشكلية وفق ترتيب معين . قضاء المحكمة بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها . استثناءات من القاعدة السابقة . ( أ ) الدفوع المتعلقة بالنظام العام . ( ب ) الدفع بانعدام الإجراء . ( جـ ) إذا نص المشرع على عدم سقوط الدفع الشكلي بإبداء طلب أو دفاع في الموضوع . ( د ) الأحوال التي يسقط فيها الحق في التمسك بالبطلان بمجرد حضور الخصم . القاعدة الثانية : وجوب إبداء جميع الدفوع الشكلية معاً وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها . القاعدة الثالثة : وجوب إبداء الدفع الشكلي معاً قبل التكلم في الموضوع وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منا . القاعدة الرابعة : وجوب إبداء الدفوع الشكلية التي لم يسقط الحق في إبدائها في صحيفة الطعن في الحم . القاعدة الخامسة : الأصل أن تفصل المحكمة في الدفع الشكلي قبل الفصل في الموضوع . القاعدة السادسة : الحكم الصادر في الدفع الشكلي لا يعتبر فصلاً في الدعوى ولا يجوز حجية الأمر المقضي . القاعدة السابعة : عدم تعرض محكمة الاستئناف للموضوع إذا ما ألغيت الحكم الصادر في الدفع . 
*المبحث الثاني : دراسة تفصيلية لأهم الدفوع الشكلية*

*المطلب الأول : الدفع بعدم الاختصاص الولائي*

تعريف الاختصاص الولائي . المقصود بالجهة القضائية . وجود محاكم أو هيئات أو لجان استثنائية في بعض المنازعات . المقصود بالدفع بعد الاختصاص الولائي . تقسيم . ( أولاً ) أعمال السيادة خروج أعمال السيادة من ولاية القضاء . تعريف القضاء لأعمال السيادة . ( أ ) المحكمة الدستورية العليا . ( ب ) محكمة النقض . ما يحظر على جهتي القضاء . اختصاص المحاكم بتقرير الوصف القانوني للعمل الصادر من السلطة العامة . ( ثانياً ) أمثلة للهيئات واللجان الاستثنائية أولاً : هيئات التحكيم الإجباري . ثانياً : اللجنة المختصة بتقدير أتعاب المحاماة . ثالثاً : اللجنة القضائية للإصلاح الزراعي . ( أ ) تشكيل اللجنة . ( ب ) اختصاصات اللجنة . ( جـ ) طبيعة قرارات اللجنة . رابعاً : اللجنة المختصة بالفصل في المنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق القانون رقم 598 لسنة 1953 بشأن أموال أسرة محمد علي المصادرة خامساً : لجنة التقسيم والتقدير المشكلة وفقاً للمرسوم بقانون رقم 53 لسنة 1935 ( المعدل ) المختصة بتقدير إيجار الأراضي الزراعية لاتخاذه أساساً لتعديل الضرائب . سادساً : لجنة الطعن في بيانات الحيازة الزراعية . سابعاً : اللجنة المختصة بالفصل في منازعات التعويضات المنصوص عليها في قانون الري والصرف رقم 2 لسنة 1984 ( المعدل ) ثامناً : لجنة المعارضة في قيمة تكليف الصرف الحقلي المنصوص عليها في قانون الري والصرف رقم 12 لسنة 1984 (المعدل) تاسعاً: اللجنة المختصة بتقدير التعويض عن نزع الملكية طبقاً للقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1990 عاشراً: لجنة تقدير التعويض عن نزع الملكية لأغراض التخطيط العمراني طبقاً للقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982( المعدل) حادي عشر:اللجنة القضائية لضباط القوات المسلحة. ثاني عشر: اللجنة القضائية لقسمة أعيان الوقف. ثالث عشر:اللجنة المختصة بنظر المنازعات المتعلقة بإنهاء الاحكار علي الأعيان الموقوفة. رابع عشر: اللجنة المختصة بتقدير وفرز حصة الخيرات في الوقف. خامس عشر: لجنة البت في النفقات والإعانات من الاوقاف. سادس عشر: لجنة تصحيح قيود الأحوال المدنية. تشكيل اللجنة واختصاصها (ب)- طبيعة اللجنة. سابع عشر: لجنة الطعون في القانون رقم 109 لسنة1975 باصدار قانون التعاون الاستهلاكي. 
(ثالثاً)الاختصاص الولائي لجهة القضاء العادي (المحاكم) الأصل ان جهة القضاء العادي (المحاكم) هي صاحبة الولاية في كافة المنازعات والجرائم الا ما استثنى. بعض القواعد المتعلقة باختصاص جهة القضاء العاجي (المحاكم). (ا)- القاعدة الاولي: ولاية القضاء العادي بنظر المنازعات المدنية والتجارية التي تقع بين الأفراد أو الحكومة أو الهيئات العامة. (ب)- القاعدة الثانية:جهة القضاء العادي لا ولاية لها في تأويل القرار الإداري أو وقف تنفيذه أو تعطيله. (ج)-القاعدة الثالثة: ولاية القضاء العادي في نظر الدعاوي المتعلقة بعقود الإدارة المدية. (د)- القاعدة الرابعة: انتفاء ولاية القضاء المستعجل بانتفاء ولاية القضاء العادي. (هـ)- القاعدة الخامسة: ولاية القضاء العادي إذا تعلقت الدعوى باعتداء مادي من جهة الإدارة. (و)-القاعدة السادسة: دخول المنازعات الحجز الإداري في ولاية جهة القضاء العادي. (ز)- القاعدة السابعة: اختصاص جهة القضاء العادي بتأويل وتفسير القرار الإداري اللائحي والامتناع عن تطبيقة. (ط)- القاعدة الثامنة: اختصاص القضاء العادي ولائياً بإلغاء قرار إنهاء خدمة العاملين بشركات القطاع العام والتعويض عنه. (رابعاً) الاختصاص الولائي للقضاء الإداري مضمون هذا الاختصاص. (خامساً) بعض الأحكام الخاصة بالاختصاص الولائي العبرة في تحديد الجهة القضائية المختصة بنظرالدعوي بوقت نشوء حق المدعي. الحكم الصادر من جهة قضائية غير مختصة لا حجية له أمام جهات القضاء الأخوي الأخرى . ( سادساً ) تنازع الاختصاص بين جهتي القضاء أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي الاستثنائي النص القانوني : المادة 25 من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا . المقصود بتنازع الاختصاص بين جهتي القضاء أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي الاستثنائي . شروط التنازع . أولاً : أن نكون بصدد دعوى واحدة . ثانياً : أن تكون الدعوى قد رفعت أمام جهتين قضائيتين مختلفتين . صور التنازع . الصورة الأولى : التنازع الإيجابي . الصورة الثانية : التنازع السلبي . الصورة الثالثة : صدور حكمين نهائيين متناقضين أحدهما من أية جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي والآخر من جهة أخرى منها . الجهة المختصة بالفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بين جهتين القضاء أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي . ممن يقدم طلب الفصل في التنازع ؟ إجراءات طلب الفصل في التنازع ؟ عدم تحديد ميعاد لتقديم الطلب . أثر تقديم الطلب . أثر الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا في طلب الفصل في التنازع . عدم قابلية الأحكام الصارة من المحكمة الدستورية العليا للطعن . 
*( المطلب الثاني ) الدفع بعدم الاختصاص النوعي والقيمي والمحلي*

المقصود بالاختصاص النوعي . المقصود بالاختصاص القيمي . المقصود بالاختصاص المحلي . الاتفاق على اختصاص المحكمة محلياً . تخويل الاختصاص لمحكمة على خلاف المادة 49 مرافعات . هل يعتبر اتخاذ موطن مختار بمثابة اتفاق ضمني على اختصاص محكمة الموطن المختار بنظر الدعوى ؟ عدم تعلق الاختصاص المحلي لنظام . هل يتعلق حظر الاتفاق مقدماً على تخويل الاختصاص لمحكمة على خلاف حكم المادة 62 مرافعات بالنظام العام ؟ 
*المطلب الثالث : أحكام مشتركة بين الاختصاص الولائي والنوعي والقيمي والمحلي*

( أولاً ) أحكام مشتركة بين الاختصاص الولائي والنوعي والقيمي تعلق الاختصاص الولائي والنوعي والقيمي بالنظام العام . آثار تعلق الدفع بالنظام العام . ( ثانياً ) أحكام مشتركة بين الدفع بعدم الاختصاص الولائي والنوعي والقيمي والمحلي ( أ ) وجوب إحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة إذا قضت المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها بنظرها . تحديد جلسة لحضور الخصوم أمام المحكمة المحال إليها . هل تجب الإحالة إلى هيئة قضائية ذات اختصاص استثنائي أو لجنة إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي أو لجنة إدارية ، والإحالة من هذه الهيئات واللجان ؟ لا يجوز للقاضي المستعجل إحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة الموضوع إذا لم يتوافر فيها شرطاً اختصاصه . المحكمة التي يؤمر بالإحالة إليها . هل تجب الإحالة إلى محكمة النقض ؟ هل يجب على المحكمة إذا قضت بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً تحديد المحكمة المختصة في الجهة الأخرى ؟ الحكم على المدعى بالغرامة . من الملزم بمصاريف الدعوى في حالة إلغاء الحكم أمام المحكمة الاستئنافية وإحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة ؟ الطعن في الحكم الصادر بعدم الاختصاص والإحالة إلى المحكمة المختصة . 98مكرر – استئناف الحكم الصادر بعدم الاختصاص والإحالة ولو كان صادراً في حدود النصاب الإنتهائي إذا كان الاختصاص متعلقاً بالنظام . إلغاء المحكمة الاستئنافية الحكم الصادر بعدم الاختصاص والإحالة يستوجب إعادة الدعوى إلى محكمة أول درجة . التزام المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها ولو كان الحكم قد بني على قاعدة خاطئة . اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى أو عدم اختصاصها مستقل عن استيفاء الدعوى إجراءات وشروط قبولها . تقيد المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى محدود بالأسباب التي بني عليها الحكم الصادر بعدم الاختصاص والإحالة . بقاء الإجراءات التي تمت قبل الإحالة صحيحة . القرار الصادر بإحالة الدعوى من دائرة إلى أخرى بذات المحكمة لا يعد قضاء بعدم الاختصاص . 
*المطلب الرابع : الدفع بالإحالة إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام نفس النزاع أمام محكمتين*

النص القانوني : مادة 112 مرافعات . حالتان للدفع بالإحالة إلى محكمة أخرى . كيفية قيام نزاع أمام محكمتين . حكمة الدفع . شروط الدفع . الشرط الأول : أن تكون القضيتان دعوى واحدة بالمعنى الصحيح . هل تجوز إحالة الدعوى بطلب مستعجل ؟ الشرط الثاني : أن تكون القضيتان قائمتين فعلاً أمام المحكمتين عند إبداء الدفع . الشرط الثالث : أن تكون المحكمة المطلوب الإحالة إليها مختصة بنظر الدعوى من كافة الوجوه . المحاكم التي تجوز الإحالة إليها . هل تجوز الإحالة بين محكمتين تابعتين لجهتين قضائيتين مختلفتين ؟ هل تجوز الإحالة إذا كانت الدعوى الأخرى مرفوعة أمام محكمة أجنبية ؟ عدم تعلق الدفع بالنظام العام . من يبدي الدفع بالإحالة ؟ المحكمة التي يقدم إليها الدفع . الحكم في الدفع . تحديد المحكمة التي قضت بالإحالة جلسة لنظر الدعوى أمام المحكمة المحال إليها . حجية الحكم الصادر بالإحالة . التزام المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها . الطعن في الحكم الصادر بالإحالة . 
*( المطلب الخامس ) الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط*

المقصود بالارتباط . تقدير الارتباط موضوعي . شروط الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط . الشرط الأول : أن تكون المحكمة المطلوب الإحالة إليه مختصة بالدعوى المرفوعة أمامها من جميع الوجوه . الشرط الثاني : أن تكون المحكمة المطلوب الإحالة إليها مختصة بالدعوى المطلوب إحالتها اختصاصاً متعلقاً بالوظيفة واختصاصاً نوعياً الشرط الثالث : أن تكون المحكمة المطلوب الإحالة إليها والمحكمة المطلوب منها الإحالة من درجة واحدة . هل تجوز الإحالة للارتباط بين محكمين تابعتين لجهتين قضائيتين مختلفتين ؟ لا يجوز الدفع أمام محكمة مصرية بإحالة الدعوى للارتباط إلى محكمة أجنبية أو إلى محكمين . المحكمة التي يبدي أمامها الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط . عدم تعلق الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط بالنظام العام . الحكم في الدفع بالإحالة للارتباط . تحديد جلسة لنظر الدعوى أمام المحكمة المحال إليها . الطعن في الحكم الصادر في طلب الإحالة للارتباط . 
*( المطلب السادس ) الدفع بالإحالة للاتفاق*

النص القانوني : المادة 111 مرافعات . شروط الدفع بالإحالة للاتفاق . الشرط الأول : اتفاق الخصوم على التقاضي أمام محكمة غير المحكمة المرفوعة إليها الدعوى . الشرط الثاني : أن تكون المحكمة التي يبدي أمامها الدفع بالإحالة للاتفاق مختصة بالدعوى المطلوب إحالتها . الشرط الثالث : أن تكون المحكمة المتفق على الإحالة إليها مختصة بالدعوى المطلوب إحالتها . الشرط الرابع : ألا يمس الدفع بالإحالة للاتفاق قواعد اختصاص طبقتي محاكم الدرجة الأولى ودرجتي التقاضي . هل يجوز الدفع بإحالة الدعوى باتفاق الطرفين إلى محكمة تتبع جهة قضائية أخرى أو إلى محكمة أجنبية ؟ متى يبدي الدفع ؟ سلطة المحكمة التي يبدي أمامها الدفع . تحديد جلسة للخصوم يحضرون فيها أمام المحكمة التي أحيلت إليها . سلطة المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى . الطعن في القرار الصادر في الدعوى . 
*( المطلب السابع ) الدفع بإحالة الطلب العارض أو المرتبط إذا كان لا يدخل في الاختصاص النوعي والقيمي للمحكمة الجزئية*

النص القانوني : المادة 46 مرافعات . المقصود بالطلب العارض . شرطا إحالة المحكمة الجزئية الطلب العارض إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة . ( أ ) الشرط الأول : أن يكون الطلب العارض مما لا يدخل في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية نوعياً أ و قيمياً . ( ب ) الشرط الثاني : أن يترتب على الفصل بين الطلب الأصلي والطلب العارض الإضرار بسير العدالة . متى تكون إحالة الطلب العارض إلى المحكمة الابتدائية وجوبية ؟ عدم قابلية الحكم الصادر بالإحالة للطعن . إحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بحالتها . مدى تقيد المحكمة الابتدائية بحكم الإحالة ؟ خضوع الطعن بالاستئناف في الحكم الصادر بعد الإحالة للقواعد العامة . سريان حكم المادة 46 مرافعات على الطلبات المرتبطة .

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

ممتاذ يا استاذ هيثم دي معلومات لابد من توافرها لدى اي من يعمل يالقانون  وفقك الله
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أحمد حمدي محمود الدسوقي

كيف أحصل على  قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية المصري باللغة الإنجليزية؟

----------


## أحمد حمدي محمود الدسوقي

*أرجو إبداء الرأي في هذه الترجمة:*
*Premium Adjustment :*      In the event of the gross profit earned (or a proportionately increased multiple thereof where the maximum indemnity period exceeds 12 months) during the financial year most nearly concurrent with any period of insurance being less than the sum insured thereon a pro rata return of premium not exceeding 50% of the premium paid on such sum insured for such period of insurance will be made in respect of difference if any damage shall have occurred giving rise to a claim under this section such return shall be made in respect only of so much of the said difference as is not due to such damage
*تعديل قسط التأمين** :  في حالة ان اجمالي الربح المحقق (او تضاعف بنسب متزايدة حيث تتجاوز فترة الحد الاقصى للتعويض 12 شهر) خلال السنة المالية  و التي تتزامن إلى حد كبير مع أي فترة تأمين أقل من مبلغ التأمين عنها، فإنه سوف يتم* *رد تناسبي لقسط التأمين بحيث لا يتجاوز 50% من القسط المدفوع عن مبلغ التأمين المذكور لفترة التأمين الواردة فيما يخص الفرق. وفي حالة وقوع أي ضرر يؤدي الى مطالبة بموجب هذا الجزء، فسوف يتم القيام بالرد المذكور فيما يخص فقط  الفرق المذكور الذي لا ينسب إلى هذا الضرر.*

----------

